# Hamburg, Cannondale F700 am 17.06.17 gestohlen !!!



## dirtjim (17. Juni 2017)

Heute in Harburg gestohlen worden,mein ziemlich auffälliges F700, XTR Dual Controls,SLX Kurbel,XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer,28 Zoll Sun Ringle Laufradsatz, am Hinterrad ein Roter Speichennippel.
insgesamt ne ziemlich auffällige Erscheinung.
wenn's jemand sieht,Angeboten bekommt,oder es auf Ebay etc. auftaucht bitte bei mir melden,PM,[email protected] oder 0175/5431328


----------



## dirtjim (18. Juni 2017)

Ist wieder aufgetaucht, eine gute Mischung aus guter Nachbarschaft, n bißchen Ghetto Style, angedrohter Selbstjustiz und vorbildlicher Polizeiarbeit haben's möglich gemacht ! 
Dank an alle die die Augen offen gehalten haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

